# hhhmm, questions, vent a bit?



## rebeccasminis (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, I posted over on dairy goat info about starting a small creamery/dairy and all the hoops ya gotta jump thru....maybe should have posted here? Anyway! Does anyone know of a forum for cheesemaking/dairy exclusively? Also! Any ideas on whether being a partner in an adventure of this sort would be better than goin it alone? I have found the ny cheesemakers site so i am exploring that and writing out a business plan/farm plan and already started on the drawings for the new milk house and milk parlor....lots of things to do and thinking this wont get off the ground for at least two years, but then maybe that is a good thing?? Any ideas, input, reality checks would be appreciated, thanks!!
Rebecca


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

For the forum, check out http://cheeseforum.org/forum/

Partnerships of any kind are always subject to the same challenges of

- Delegation of duties
- Initial contribution of capital/assets and corresponding ownership split
- exit strategy (very important)
- expectations

etc, etc. It can work very well or not, just like any marriage. . The NY guild is a good resource, you have some great cheesemakers in your area.


----------



## rebeccasminis (Aug 24, 2010)

Thank you!! I am going to be looking into things a bit, this isnt something that will happen tomorrow but I want it all planned out and written down. Maybe even work on a few more recipes....maybe when I am 80!! oy vey


----------



## linbee (Jul 7, 2010)

I would suggest research into your target markets to be sure there are enough to be profitable. I owned a business for the past 20 years (nothing to do with dairies, goats, etc.) From my experience, I think that knowing the business end is very important - the taxes, payrolls, marketing, employee management, insurance plans, etc. You may know your product inside & out, but that's the easy part. When I first went to the bank with my business plan, they required a 5 year projection of profits & losses, and I was dumbfounded! I only thought I knew what I was doing! 

I'm very excited for you - wish you lots of luck! There is a girl here in Texas that is still going to college and started a dairy a few years back. I'm going to look up her name and send you her website. She had a write up in our electric co-op magazine - she sells her cheese to area shops/restaurants.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Since you are at the beginning stages of things you may find this book helpful. It's called "The Farmstead Creamery Advisor, the complete guide to building and running a small, farm-based cheese business", by Gianaclis Caldwell. It's a very easy read and gives you lots of things to think about.


----------



## rebeccasminis (Aug 24, 2010)

Heather, I got it!!!  I love it and that is why I thought I could maybe make a go of this!! It is down to earth and honest about the hard work, hoops and paperwork but she also gives many success stories as well. It has become my bible. And Linnbee, I am rather stumped at this point with a business plan...I am only just beginning to make plans, this is not even close to the selling stage as yet....it is mind boggling...I was required less paperwork to be hired to learn to fire a weapon at human beings....very sad. I have a class I have signed up for at the college and a lady at Cornell I will be talking to as well....I am not really "jumping" as maybe tip toeing?? Thanks everyone!! It is a help to hear objectively from the outside world as sometimes I think diving in is maybe my way of attempting things.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

That is great. I won a copy of my book for free with a Facebook promotion that Chelsea Green Publising was running. I've read it from cover to cover. Good luck on your new venture!


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is one:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Artisan_Cheesemakers/


----------

